# D750 "ERR" Alert ?? (May contain exploding cars)



## BananaRepublic (Oct 3, 2016)

Recently I have seen a recurring pattern with my camera which maybe someone could advise on.

_Camera_: Nikon D750,

_Issue_: Shutter locks open and an "ERR" code/symbol appears on the top screen, i,e the one above the command dials, and the shutter will not open again unless I depress the shutter/photo button.

_Detail/Observations_: The pattern thats happening occurs when I attempt to take the first image after the camera has been switched off for at least 3 hours. The routine is, I turn on the camera in any mode, dial in whatever f stop/shutter speed I want, press the shutter the shutter locks open as if in a long exposure but does not close again and the words ERR appear in the command window on top. Switching the camera off does not reset the shutter and the ERR wording still appears on restart  the only method to rectify the situation is for me to press the shutter button again. An image is recorded to the card and after this the camera acts as normal.

_What Settings Do I use_: Well for the past two days I have been operating at a high shutter speed, 4000 /sec f 5 - 8 with a high ISO but from the testing Ive done the f stop makes no difference nor the ISO. I do suspect the shutter mechanism/speed may be an issue but I haven't tested at below 2000/sec yet as I have to wait between tests

_Might it be the memory card_: I have been having issues with one particular card but as I have said the camera works 9 out of 10 times.

_Is it the lenses_: No

_Why do you have to wait at least 3 hours_: no idea but thats what happens. 

_Why do you suspect the shutter mechanism_: My particular model d750 has been recalled by Nikon worldwide due to an issue surrounding the HSS/high speed shutter mechanism not working correctly but the problem they describe is not the one I been having. It is widely reported that Nikon will change out the shutter mechanism when the unit is presented. I was holding off sending it off till after this past weekend.

_Could it be something else/ do I really have the first clue:_ yes and no, thats why I would like opinions before I go crying to the manufacturer.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2016)

Send it back to Nikon.  Worst-case scenario is a new shutter assembly and a couple of hundred out of pocket.  Best case?  They fix it, clean it, wipe it's bum and send it back to you with that new camera smell.


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 3, 2016)

That error is well known.

It happends when you shoot a picture at or near maximum shutter speed, right after waking the camera up after a longer sleep.

Just press the shutter again and it should continue. It even took the picture. Just has some other issue.

As far as I know, there is no fix from Nikon about this.


P.s.: For all I know, thats a general problem with the D750. Many people reported it.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Send it back to Nikon.  Worst-case scenario is a new shutter assembly and a couple of hundred out of pocket.  Best case?  They fix it, clean it, wipe it's bum and send it back to you with that new camera smell.



According to what I read they replace out the whole shutter mechanism as standard in recall. course nikon don't word it like that as so Im in that dark.



Solarflare said:


> That error is well known.
> 
> It happends when you shoot a picture at or near maximum shutter speed, right after waking the camera up after a longer sleep.
> 
> ...



I have since narrowed it down to shutter speeds above 1000fps. Any advice as to how I word the issue to nikon support, I wonder would they consider it a related to the recall therefore not send me a bill. On the other hand the camera is still within warranty should nikon not cover a fix.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm going to have to check my d750 now.

I was getting an ERR message this past weekend but I cannot recall why.  I uncoupled / recoupled the lens a couple of times but I also know I was all over the shutter speeds doing some tests.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 4, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I'm going to have to check my d750 now.
> 
> I was getting an ERR message this past weekend but I cannot recall why.  I uncoupled / recoupled the lens a couple of times but I also know I was all over the shutter speeds doing some tests.


 
Was on to nikon support chat, as I have not sent the camera in for the recall yet that was the first thing they said to me but couldn't advise on the actual issue I'm having, it vaguely seemed like they wouldn't and put it down to the recall issue. But as solar said its a separate issue.

As well as the recall and this freezing I also believe there is oil on the sensor which to my mind should all be covered in warranty but I suspect they won't. Funny how these problems occur just after the standard 1 year warranty expires catching out all those who may have not registered for the extra year.

Have you had a recall notification If not then I could assume that this freezing is not related two the HSS issue there on about


----------



## Braineack (Oct 4, 2016)

two lines of code could probably fix it, but Nikon developers are still busy trying to figure out how to set a shutter speed above 30sec.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 4, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> That error is well known.
> 
> It happends when you shoot a picture at or near maximum shutter speed, right after waking the camera up after a longer sleep.
> 
> ...



Have you had a recall notification If not then I could assume that this freezing is not related two the HSS issue there on about


----------



## PaulWog (Oct 7, 2016)

This isn't shutter speed dependent for me. It happens at any shutter speed. It rarely happens more than one time after starting the camera up, but I have had it happen 3x in a row once.

If it's just a herp-derp I'm a camera with an extra chromosome moment, then I'm fine with that. But if the camera has longevity issues as a result of this, I have a problem with it.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Dec 2, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> That error is well known.
> 
> It happends when you shoot a picture at or near maximum shutter speed, right after waking the camera up after a longer sleep.
> 
> ...



Nikon have had my camera for some weeks now on a recall service, slightly separate to the freezing issue, and I managed to re confirm in a phone call with them that I have been having this freezing issue I wonder do they have a fix for it or not. the camera is still in warranty.


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 3, 2016)

Why did you have to bump this thread! I'm trying to pretend the "Err" message doesn't exist 

Very afraid the "Err" message will eventually result in my D750 dying on me. I have heard different reports from different people saying it gets worse... ugh.

I contacted Nikon to see if I am entitled to indefinite (lifetime) shutter replacement, since I am affected by the second shutter recall... basically trying to ask them if the "Err" message gets worse, if I will be covered regardless of how long it has been since purchase.

If you pay $2000 for a camera, it should be covered for a solid 5 years of warranty, or X amount of shutter actuations, whichever comes sooner. Not 1 year of warranty bull.


----------



## inaka (Dec 3, 2016)

My original D750 had the same issue after 60,000 clicks or so. It was barely under warranty (had two weeks left) and Nikon replaced the entire shutter mechanism for me. I fully expected them to have my camera for 2+ weeks, but it was back to me within 8 days of sending it in.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 3, 2016)

When I bought my new Nikon I had a hard decision between the D750 and D7200 and since I shoot more wildlife then anything else, It made more sense to go with the D7200.I am Sure glad I did because the D750 seems to have way to many issue's right out of the gate and still going on. I honestly feel for you guys,you shouldn't  be going through this especially for a camera that cost sum coin. The D750 is making the oil splats of the D600 look so minor JMO though.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2016)

I just recently sold my d600 .. maybe I should have kept it.  But I haven't had a problem with my D750 yet.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 3, 2016)

knock on wood.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Dec 6, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> Why did you have to bump this thread! I'm trying to pretend the "Err" message doesn't exist
> 
> Very afraid the "Err" message will eventually result in my D750 dying on me. I have heard different reports from different people saying it gets worse... ugh.
> 
> ...





inaka said:


> My original D750 had the same issue after 60,000 clicks or so. It was barely under warranty (had two weeks left) and Nikon replaced the entire shutter mechanism for me. I fully expected them to have my camera for 2+ weeks, but it was back to me within 8 days of sending it in.



The shutter Err freeze started to affect mine about a month after the one year warranty expired, now this was more coincidence then anything I think but I did register the thing online to get the two year warranty back when _ purchased it originally. 
_
Its really the luck of the draw with these things in the end as with everything like cars and things, mine was one of the first d750s and therefore was recalled over a shutter problem, separate from the freezing, or so they say, but a friend of mine bought his in the past three months and his is suffering from the freezing problem within that period, and he hasn't clocked up a large shutter count.

inaka says the freezing affect his/hers after 60000 clicks well mine had about 3000. I have seen a thread here related to a d5300 I think and that same freezing issue comes up there so it must be a nikon software glitch rather then a mechanical thing unfortunately nikon had big problems with the d600s and are slow to admit anything.

I sent mine off about a six weeks ago following the recall that I spoke of earlier and after hearing nothing for 3 to 4 weeks I attempted to call the repair centre several times but no body answered the phone so I went on live chats and complained about this and within five minutes I got a call from London saying my camera is now being looked at, I reminded them of several other faults which I had mentioned in the repair statement including the err message and now 5 days later my camera is being sent back to me, fixed I presume.

according to the service invoice they say they have replaced the part: 111HY Shutter plate unit
and also  carried out a complete service.  Because of the recall I do not have to pay anything not even postage. If the freezing isn't fixed I will be hounding Nikon to the end of the Earth and so should everyone.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Dec 10, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> ...the D750 seems to have way to many issue's...
> The D750 is making the oil splats of the D600 look so minor JMO though.


I'm not aware that the D750 has way too many issues. 

My D600's shutter locked with the "ERR" message within weeks after buying it used.  Fortunately, the store's 90 day warranty covered Nikon's shutter assembly replacement.

I have seen this message again twice in over 10k shots, which I thought the first time was again, a terminal condition, but it reset after turning it off/on.  
Seems they have a design issue with the full frame non-pro model shutters.


----------

